# Floyd county 2013



## mmcneil (Sep 29, 2013)

I haven seen many deer at all this bow season.  Anyone else have any reports?  Been hunting public land.


----------



## muzzystrut (Sep 30, 2013)

Same here, only been able to hunt two mornings from about 6:30-12:00 and havent seen one deer.  Did have a momma bobcat come in with two little ones around 10:30.  First bobcats i have ever seen while hunting in Floyd.  Have had tons of cam pics all july and august, just dont know where the deer went...


----------



## cooker338 (Sep 30, 2013)

Glad someone started Floyd thread. I have been a good bit, mainly in the afternoons, but have seen a lot of does with fawns. Not near as many deer seen in the morning as the evening! Seen one shooter out of range and small bucks. Tough hunting here because half the property is standing corn until mid oct but what few acorns we have this year are just starting to drop so hunting should be gettin' good!


----------



## mmcneil (Oct 3, 2013)

Went by the Berry sign in/out area this afternoon and there were only 2 deer signed out.  A fawn and a doe is all, thats hard to belive.
One on sept 15 and on the 29.


----------



## bhelmes (Oct 4, 2013)

Only thing I been seeing is copperheads


----------



## cooker338 (Oct 4, 2013)

Berry has been doing a little logging so that could be why the numbers are down.


----------



## ADBJ50 (Oct 14, 2013)

Any one doing any hunting on Rocky Mountain PFA?


----------



## bhelmes (Oct 16, 2013)

All my hunting is the pfa


----------



## whatman (Oct 16, 2013)

bout the same here,  don't hunt afternoons much.  killed one doe last friday, and have hunted some good spots.  killed the first rattlesnake ive ever seen around here last week.  acorns are not falling good yet.  i believe it will bust wide open the last week in oct. first week on nov.


----------



## campboy (Oct 16, 2013)

Y'all can keep the snakes!! I've been just a few times and seen deer every time. My nephew killed his first buck yesterday. We saw three other deer at different times in the evening. I saw the same sheet at Berry. I don't know if I believe that.


----------



## ADBJ50 (Oct 17, 2013)

I hunted the PFA for the first time last week. Seemed like a good place though parking was limited.


----------



## mmcneil (Oct 18, 2013)

Should be some good reports tomorrow.  Im going to my private land in the morning.  Its mostly open hardwoods,  good for a rifle.


----------



## mmcneil (Oct 20, 2013)

Saturday morning I saw one deer.  Pretty good 8 point, but not what I was looing for.   Decided to to leave the stand at noon with one deer sighting.  Didnt really hear many shots, maybe 7-9.


----------



## subgru (Oct 28, 2013)

*Rocky Mountain pfa*

Hey Guys, 
Thinking of pulling the camper in on friday evening and bowhunting saturday and sunday. I have never hunted there before, any tips or anything i need to know? thanks, Lance


----------



## bhelmes (Oct 29, 2013)

Parking is few and far between


----------



## mmcneil (Oct 29, 2013)

Only park in designated spots and there isnt many.  Havent hunted the area this year, but in years past I always saw deer.  Find a good trail coming from the fluctuating lakes and hunt them when the water is there.   Also no alcohol what so ever.  Good luck.


----------



## mmcneil (Oct 29, 2013)

Not much action saturday or sunday.  Saw a doe and yearling and my friend saw a small 4 point.  No sign of a rut coming in.  I think its going start around the 18th of november.  Full moon.


----------



## pokes66 (Nov 3, 2013)

wasnt anything going on in my part of the woods this morning..


----------



## bhelmes (Nov 4, 2013)

Seen one doe yesterday back at it again finally seeing some scrapes put down wont be long


----------



## mmcneil (Nov 6, 2013)

Satyed in the stand till noon today.  Saw a few small bucks.  Deer were definitely moving.


----------



## nchunterga19 (Nov 7, 2013)

i am new on here, but this season has not been the best, i dont see nearly any deer like i did last year here in cave spring..


----------



## pokes66 (Nov 7, 2013)

anyone in floyd county need a new hunting buddy..the land i was hunting was sold as of today i found my  blind  folded up and a note asking me to remove it..


----------



## pokes66 (Nov 9, 2013)

sat this morning with my yungin but he he wanted to leave about 9 so we came out.. On the way out we found a rub line.. so i no have a new blind sit up about 60 yards from the rub line.. here is one of the pics i have from the rub..


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 13, 2013)

nchunterga19 said:


> i am new on here, but this season has not been the best, i dont see nearly any deer like i did last year here in cave spring..



Same here buddy. I haven't seen many this year off Blacks Bluff Rd.


----------



## muzzystrut (Nov 14, 2013)

I also hunt off blacks bluff rd and the numbers seem way down from the past two years...hopefully these next 2-3 weeks they'll start moving more...


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 14, 2013)

One of my co-workers son killed a nice 10 pointer Monday in Floyd Co. He said he was chasing and the hair on his chest was nearly rubbed off from mounting does.


----------



## pokes66 (Nov 16, 2013)

they were on there feet about 9 this morning. i had a doe in front of me  for over a hr at 5 yards.. then i took a nice big boddied cull 6pt. and seen 3 more after i shot him..


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 18, 2013)

Still seeing lots of does with fawns. No chasing yet and lots of small bucks by themselves. I am on the floyd/chattooga county line in armuchee.


----------



## mmcneil (Nov 19, 2013)

I hunted wenseday thru friday of last week and never saw a deer.  25+ hours in rhe stand.  Fresh rubs finally started showing up friday.  Literally thursday at 1 pm nothing, next morning the cedar tree had been demolished.  Two other trails also had fresh sign.


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 23, 2013)

Had a 7 point come in and scent check 4 does this morning. I guess none of them were ready because he stopped and rubbed a tree until he broke it, went and freshened up a scrape, and then left the same way he came in. Seen a good 8 point last night and would have been a shooter but he had broke his main beam off on the left side all the way down to his next tine. The time is getting right! This cold snap should have them all moving.


----------



## mmcneil (Nov 28, 2013)

I went out this morning before the lunch feast and didn't see anything.  First time I've been in the woods since last week.  Anyone still seeing rut activity?


----------



## bhelmes (Dec 5, 2013)

Is there in action still going on haven't had the chance to go recently been working off all next week


----------



## Trapnfish (Dec 13, 2013)

i killed this one 2 weeks ago in floyd 
and you can see the broken antler and ear. his neck was pretty swollen too


----------



## cooker338 (Dec 14, 2013)

*Floyd county*

Killed this one 11-27-2013. He was cruising checking for does. I seen 3 nice bucks chasing on 11-24 and then killed him. I have hunted since but havent seen much rut activity lately. Although a lot of my bottom land is about a foot deep of standing water so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## Trapnfish (Dec 19, 2013)

has anyone seen anything lately


----------



## hylander (Dec 24, 2013)

I have seen fewer and fewer deer over the last weekends.  Saw one doe last saturday.


----------



## gracehunts (Jan 8, 2014)

Where I hunt in Floyd, I saw deer just about every morning I went. The rut kicked in strong the day after thanksgiving. I shot a nice 8 on Nov 30th. Saw deer until the 2nd-3rd week in Dec. They went nocturnal after that. Have them on trail cam at 8:30pm and early am around 4:30. I hunted probably 25-30 times in the mornings and about 4-5 times in the evenings.


----------

